# WTB Sprouter or Jar lids for Sprouting



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone have a sprouter they no longer use or the lids to strain sprouts that you put on canning jar? Thanks.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

You can use a piece of coarse cheesecloth and close the ring over it. Works fine. Even old pantyhose (washed, of course!) work. You can make a bunch in a half gallon jar.

Hmmmm, I think my chickens would like that!


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

If you don't find any, they have them on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sprouter+lids


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I know you can use cheesecloth or panty hose but my daughter said she didn't have either of those things. I could give them to her but thought it might be nice to find her real thing. I have seen them on Amazon but the shipping is crazy for 3 little plastic tops. Just thought someone here might have some they don't use. Otherwise I'll look at the health food store next time I get to town.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Ponderosa, let me check, I might.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I made my own, went to Wally World and bought an 8 pack of white plastic lids. Then I used a small drill bit for dremelsand drilled holes. You can make your own patterns with the holes to

Edit: I have also used that plastic embroidery cross stitch sheet (it's white not sure the name of it) from a craft store, traced a metal canning ring, cut with scissors to fit in the ring, worked good but the metal ring rusted and the screen got yucky after a couple of times.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting idea to use something like plastic canvas wes 917. Don't know if I could find any fine enough for small seeds like alfalfa but I'll check that out.Fun idea to drill holes in the plastic lids but about now I don't have time.Still doing fall craft sales and hubby is due to have major surgery next week.Thanks Tirzah, no big rush on your looking to see if you have something.Take your time.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

PonderosaQ said:


> Interesting idea to use something like plastic canvas wes 917. Don't know if I could find any fine enough for small seeds like alfalfa but I'll check that out.Fun idea to drill holes in the plastic lids but about now I don't have time.Still doing fall craft sales and hubby is due to have major surgery next week.Thanks Tirzah, no big rush on your looking to see if you have something.Take your time.


I did alfalfa in the mesh, they make some small mesh for cross stitch


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll look for that when I go into town, thanks wes917.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hi there 

I checked and I have a 3 piece set that I purchased last year from the Sprout People.

http://sproutpeople.org/supply/sprouters/lidset.html

I did use 2 of the lids one time each. I was really hoping that my family would be on board for sprouts but they are not. If you are interested let me know and we can work something out


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Tirzah, send me a pm with an idea of price and shipping please. I'd guess you could put them in a padded bag. That is pretty much what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Tirzah, if you want to keep one or two of them in case your family ever gets on board for sprouts that is fine, even one would thrill my daughter. She is on disability and trying to eat a healthy diet that is also gluten free is a challenge for her.


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

You can get panty hose at Walmart for 33 cents


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Nathan. I have now found some lids thanks to one of our great HT's. Thank you all.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I use the plastic mesh that needlepoint sewers use. It is easily trimmed to fit the top of a canning jar and doesn't clog as easily as pantyhose type screen does. It's is also easily washable. 
Pour the water in, easily poured back out and set the jar in the window ....
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------

